# Scopehosts.com - 25% Discount on Germany XEN Linux VPS at only €6/mo.



## Scopehosts (Apr 27, 2016)

*GERMANY 1Gbps LINUX VPS* - 100Mbps Unlimited Bandwidth Xen PV VPS
=========================================================================================
Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Get Leased Servers, Hardwares, Networks directly from the datacenter. The XEN VPS Hosting Services are located at 2 Different locations i.e, Netherlands, Germany, and are setup within 1-24 hours. Get SolusVM Control Panel free with our all VPS Hosting Plans. 
​

Germany 100Mbps XEN Linux VPS top Intel Xeon E3 and E5 servers with RAID10 partitioned SATA III HDD`s, which provides best of the performances and stability. These Xen VPS`s are powered by Solusvm Control Panel which helps in controlling the VPS with all the basic functions. Giving to utilize the complete freedom on bandwidth with Unlimited FREE Usage.


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*| Datacenter Location : Germany (Frankfurt) | Platform : XEN | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 37.58.58.140 | *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 



~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~
*25% Onetime Discount *On Germany XEN Linux VPS *Coupon Code : [email protected]*
~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SELECT YOU PLAN
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Plan 1 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  768 MB 
Disk Space -  50 GB  
SWAP -  256 MB  
Bandwidth -  Unmetered
CPU Core -  1  
*Price: € 7.99 /mo.*
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 2 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  1024 MB 
Disk Space  -  100 GB  
SWAP  -  512MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  1  
*Price: € 11.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 3 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  1536 MB 
Disk Space  -  160 GB  
SWAP  -  768 MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  2  
*Price: € 15.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 4 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  2048 MB 
Disk Space  -  220 GB  
SWAP  -  1024 MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  2  
*Price: € 19.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 5 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  3072 MB 
Disk Space  -  270 GB  
SWAP  -  1536 MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  3  
*Price: € 24.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 6 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  4096 MB 
Disk Space  -  320 GB  
SWAP  -  2048 MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  3  
*Price: € 29.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Plan 7 **
======================
CPU -  Intel Xeon 
RAM -  5120 MB 
Disk Space  -  400 GB  
SWAP  -  2536 MB  
Bandwidth  -  Unmetered
CPU Core  -  4  
*Price: € 39.99 /mo. *
==========================================================
*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
-Management Service - € 25/mo..
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
-WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.


*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-DirectAdmin Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.


*Note :*


* Conditions Applied. 


* Discount Applicable from Plan2. 


*VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : *
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card, |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


*Live Support :*
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

